

Ask HN: How to create a buzz for an iphone app - xackpot

I will be releasing my iphone app as soon as it is approved by Apple. How and when do you guys think I should release it to the world. From the statistics point of view, most of the apps are downloaded on the weekends, so I am gonna target one of the weekends for the release, but do I need to create any buzz around it before the release or should I just put it live and then do the marketing. 
   How did you guys handle the release of your apps?<p>Thanks
======
hackrocket
If you are launching soon I would also recommend applying to App Star Awards
(applications end on May 27, 2012) <http://appsfire.com/appstar3/?q=appstar3>

Here are is a selection of posts that provide great insights into the best
tactics to launch and promote your mobile app:

[1] [http://hogrocket.com/post/11566299341/tiny-invaders-story-
so...](http://hogrocket.com/post/11566299341/tiny-invaders-story-so-far)

[2] [http://iteratingfun.com/post/23127367529/shockingly-easy-
way...](http://iteratingfun.com/post/23127367529/shockingly-easy-way-to-get-
thousands-of-users-to-your)

[3] [http://toucharcade.com/2012/05/11/why-whale-trail-is-
going-f...](http://toucharcade.com/2012/05/11/why-whale-trail-is-going-free-
to-play-and-how-a-flop-is-seen-as-a-journey/)

[4] [http://www.quicksprout.com/2012/05/10/the-beginners-guide-
to...](http://www.quicksprout.com/2012/05/10/the-beginners-guide-to-mobile-
app-marketing/)

[5] <http://www.philterdesign.com/?p=491>

[6] [http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2012/04/03/launching-on-the-
ap...](http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2012/04/03/launching-on-the-appstore-in-
the-year-2012/)

[7][http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/GregHolsclaw/20120319/166462/...](http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/GregHolsclaw/20120319/166462/Marketing_PostMortem_Operation_Eradicate.php)

[8] [http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2169475/4-Ways-to-
Help-...](http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2169475/4-Ways-to-Help-
Consumers-Discover-Your-Mobile-App)

[9] [http://philippseifried.com/blog/2012/05/01/lessons-
learned-o...](http://philippseifried.com/blog/2012/05/01/lessons-learned-on-
the-app-store-part-1/)

If you are interested in this type of content you can subscribe to our free
weekly newsletter at <http://tinyletter.com/hackrocket>

~~~
xackpot
Thanks much. That's quite a bunch of information. I will surely go through it.

------
octopus
This is how I think it should be done:

1\. Make a really good app. 2\. Write a blog about it. 3\. Promote the app on
Twitter, FaceBook etc ... 4\. Answer to all user complaints and solve any bug
they found for free (update the app). 5\. Repeat.

~~~
AznHisoka
How you gonna get traffic to that blog? How you gonna get people to listen to
you in Twitter? How you gonna answer user complaints if there's no users?

~~~
octopus
If you have good content on your website you will have readers (and Twitter
followers etc..). Obviously you should write about something related to iOS
development and games.

Take this website for example:

<http://www.philhassey.com/blog/>

After you will launch your application you will have user complaints, don't
worry.

~~~
AznHisoka
so you buy into the 'if you build it (blog, app, whatever), they will come'
philosophy? because having good content doesn't magically bring in visitors

